# Pasture Space for two month old goats???



## Willow's Meadow (Feb 23, 2011)

I might be getting goats this summer but I don't know if I'm going to get two month old goats or adult goats. If I get two two month old goats then would it be okay to have a smaller pasture and then expand it eventually??? I don't know how big the pasture would be....I didn't measure it to see how many feet long and wide it might be. But is it okay to keep two two month old goats on less then an acre of pasture (I think it will be about less then an acre)???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Most certainly thats plenty big - possibly even to big. You will find goats dont like to stray to far from home and I suggest a smaller area for them especially as they get use to you and even mroe so if they arent very friendly. Expanding as your herd grows and you add to the herd is a fine way to work it


----------

